# People who have Zebra Obliguiden



## ITALIAN926 (Jul 31, 2012)

Ok, so I just stripped out my first batch of fry. Many of the eggs were unfertilized, but I managed to get 11 fry. Heres the thing... and I never seen this with any other species. 3 of them it looks like their tails havnt unfurled, as weird as that sounds.  They are like tucked under their bellies. Is this normal? Will their tails, UNFOLD? lol or are they deformed.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

I've only seen something similar to that on a few occasions and the fry did result in deformed fish
Kevin


----------



## ITALIAN926 (Jul 31, 2012)

Yea , I thought so. For two of them their siblings ended up killing them, and the 3rd I just threw in the main tank. Hopefully this is just due to them being so juvenile, figure thats why some of the eggs didnt take. Thanks


----------

